# corsair 1066 memory



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

I resently changed from 800mhz mem to 1066 .when I use the linked option in the Bios (I remind you I am an amatuer) I only get mem clock speed of 832 I unlinked it set it at 1066 and got an actual speed of 1032. I did do a nono by putting two kits of matched pairs 2g's each making four gs's.I did what corsair said and removed 1 pair and it did exactly the same thing when I linked it . According to them it would run at 1066 or close to it if I removed 1 pair. when I saw it did not make any diferance, I put back the other 2 gs and forced it to run at the speed I'm getting now (1032).I am using a EVGA780sli board and was told that I am stressing it by doing this. Honestly I have been running for the last 48 hrs. the best I ever have and I bumped up the vista scale from from 5.3 to 5.5 (memory speed, all others are 5.9) ..Am I doing harm to My PC by doing this????


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Your motherboard supports up to 1200MHz memory, so it shouldn't harm your hardware at all. I've no idea about the "linked" memory settings, though.


----------

